

The Best Time to Submit to HN Is... - nsomaru
http://hnpickup.appspot.com/

======
hcho
Did Schrödinger's cat just meow? People will try to submit their stuff during
good times and skew the data soon.

~~~
jwarzech
Torn...vote up the story cause its interesting or don't so people don't see it
and skew the data? ;)

------
itsnotlupus
AppEngine quotas killed the page.

<http://hnpickup.appspot.com/dm.json?ndata_elements=1> :

OverQuotaError: The API call datastore_v3.RunQuery() required more quota than
is available.

~~~
_delirium
With no new data since March 1, it seems like the page would be better served
as just a static page, instead of regenerating the graph from data every
time...

------
kristianc
I always understood HN to be more a place for sharing interesting stories than
a machine for garnering attention, but the very idea of a "best time" seems to
imply a secondary motive for sharing a link. Not sure I'm comfortable with
that.

------
verelo
Love the graph. Would love to know the sample size of the data.

I assume you posted this at the "best" time possible, right? Its performing OK
i would say but I guess you cant always rely on the data alone...

------
RandallBrown
Anecdotally, I've had the best luck on weekends. There seem to be less
submissions so your stuff can make last on the front page a little bit longer.

------
petercooper
If you really want easier success on HN, be topical. Notice how stories about
a certain topic often come in 'waves'? You can ride those.

Doing it all on time is like noticing most DJs drink Red Bull instead of Coke
and drinking Red Bull to improve your chances of becoming a DJ ;-)

------
cdvonstinkpot
I was especially glad to see this, since a 'AskHN' post I submitted once
didn't get any responses.

But...

All I see is a grey page with some text surrounding the middle area. No data.

On Firefox, IE & Chrome.

I bookmarked it anyway, so I can look at it after it works again, which I hope
is soon.

Right now it's 15 hours after the post was submitted to HN.

------
volandovengo
Sweet post! Could you create a buffer like app for posting to hackernews which
just posts at the right time to maximize the time to pick up the story?

------
rkangel
Ummm, correlation does not imply causation?

~~~
chrisacky
Sure it does.

Since the 1950s, both the atmospheric CO2 level and obesity levels have
increased sharply.

Hence, atmospheric CO2 causes obesity.

~~~
epo
If only you were talking about methane then it would be the converse.

